# The trailer is done. What you do think?



## Jungda99

Well I finished the trailer tonight. The racks for the BFs are done and the lights work. I used three 12' poles for the BFs with hevy duty shelf brackets. The brackets are the ones that are 12" on one side and 18" on the other.

What do you think?

I put a screw through the foot bases into the decoy so the decoy doesn't fall off the foot base.

With this system I should be able to remove the pins and carry the BFs out into the field on the poles if we can't drive out due to muddy conditions.

I also put two 55 watt lights off the back for now. Seems like it will be enough light. I ran the lights off of a deep cyle battery that is in the trailer and will the truck will charge the battery while I am driving.

In the trailer I have:

33 BFs on the racks and 7 on the floor. 
12 GHG FFDs
4 FFD Lookers
12 GHG FFD Shells
4 Dozen silos
Mutt Hutt
2 Power hunters
2 dozen GHG full body mallards.

It is amazing how fast a trailer gets full.


----------



## jgat

Two thumbs up from me. I may have to do a little copying of that design!


----------



## Scaredy-snow

I think you're nuts!

:beer:


----------



## bud69652

I'll take one.


----------



## Duckslayer04

ya thats one of the best ways to do it, and your very smart to screw the feet on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Well thank goodness you put the bigfeet on the wall and the Avery's on the floor where they belong!! dd:

Just foolin' with ya....the setup looks great!! Nice and neat...Keeps the decoys in good shape all year long too!! NICE JOB!!

HM


----------



## mallard_molester

you should have put the bigfoots on the floor, at least the paint would hold up then, how big is the trailer,


----------



## diver_sniper

Reemdog said:


> I think you're nuts!
> 
> :beer:


I second that motion. But very nice job indeed.


----------



## Jungda99

Reemdog said:


> I think you're nuts!
> 
> :beer:


An explanation would be nice please?

Its a 6x12 V nose. I don't like the idea of taking the heads off after every hunt so pileing them up in the "v" was out. To much screwing around. We spent too much time flocking all of them and it doesn't seem like it will hold up all that well.

I like to have the trailer organized so I figured this was the best way to go.

Do you guys take the foot bases and heads off every time? If not then you spend more time putting heads on in the morning and touching up flocking every year than I spent building this.

How do you carry them into the field?

I only have about 2 man hours and $50 into this system.

So you tell me WHO IS NUTS hahaha :beer:


----------



## Jungda99

HATCHETMAN said:


> Well thank goodness you put the bigfeet on the wall and the Avery's on the floor where they belong!! dd:
> 
> Just foolin' with ya....the setup looks great!! Nice and neat...Keeps the decoys in good shape all year long too!! NICE JOB!!
> 
> HM


You always find a way to :stirpot: I love it. :beer:

Will the FFDs hold up sitting on the floor in the bags? Or should I susspend them from the ceiling?

Later


----------



## mallardhunter

nice job on the trailer


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Jungda...the FFD's will hold up for awhile on the floor, but I would sure suspend them from the ceiling because you have all that awesome floor space you could make use of!! You could try my trick of pre-drilling holes in the metal roof supports, and soldering eye-bolts into the supports and hang the bags from a climber's clip (carabiner). I was also tossing around the idea of putting some type of rolling "bed" in one side of my trailer that could slide out from beneath the bags hung from the ceiling as well. On the BF's...I have always screwed the foot bases on the fullbodies, and on my super old-school bf feeders all they had were 2-tabs for their 1st generation head connection, so the feeder heads required screws....You are very smart to keep your flocked decoys from rubbing against one another...it takes a lot of time to flock those dekes, and you're saving yourself a lot of time in the long run from not having to re-do it every year. How do the decoys seem to ride??? Again, it's a neat system, and you should be proud!!
HM


----------



## HATCHETMAN

One more thing Jungda...I see that you still have the wood floors exposed in the trailer...One helpful thing I did for my trailer, which I tested cleanability yesterday is I painted my 6X12 trailer floor and 6" up the perimeter wall with Duplicolor bedliner black (used one gallon, plus one quart).....made a really nice non-slip, easy clean surface. Just jacked the nose up in the air yesterday, and hosed it out....very simple to apply, and another protective barrier for your investment!! Some other great alternatives would be herculiner, or cabelas rubberized paint.

Thanks for sharin' your trailer.

HM


----------



## waterfowler06

Just to throw this out there. The paint that was on my frame was starting to come off in spots and the front had some rock chips in the paint. I put that hurculiner on the whole frame of my trailer and it really helps from rock chips and no more rust also looks really cool. Nice trailer by the way.


----------



## Jungda99

HATCHETMAN said:


> Jungda...the FFD's will hold up for awhile on the floor, but I would sure suspend them from the ceiling because you have all that awesome floor space you could make use of!! You could try my trick of pre-drilling holes in the metal roof supports, and soldering eye-bolts into the supports and hang the bags from a climber's clip (carabiner). I was also tossing around the idea of putting some type of rolling "bed" in one side of my trailer that could slide out from beneath the bags hung from the ceiling as well. On the BF's...I have always screwed the foot bases on the fullbodies, and on my super old-school bf feeders all they had were 2-tabs for their 1st generation head connection, so the feeder heads required screws....You are very smart to keep your flocked decoys from rubbing against one another...it takes a lot of time to flock those dekes, and you're saving yourself a lot of time in the long run from not having to re-do it every year. How do the decoys seem to ride??? Again, it's a neat system, and you should be proud!!
> 
> HM


Thanks for the tips. I just bought the trailer 3 weeks ago and I didn't want to do too much becuase I want to rip the 1/4" walls off and put 1/2" on instead. I prolly won't tackle that until next year. Once that is complete I will paint something on the floor and walls. I do need to do something to the undercarrage also. It is already starting to rust. THey only had sprayed it with black paint.

I will look into rigging up something to hang the FFDs from the ceiling.


----------



## Scaredy-snow

Jungda99 said:


> Reemdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're nuts!
> 
> :beer:
Click to expand...

An explanation would be nice please?

Your equipment management is superb!


----------



## diver_sniper

Jungda99 said:


> Reemdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're nuts!
> 
> :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> An explanation would be nice please?
Click to expand...

Have ya ever pulled into a farmers yard and when he sees all your decoys he says, "What the hell is all that stuff for? All ya gotta do is go down behind the barn there, stand in the weeds and you'll shoot the peckers off em all day!" You know, they say that because it just isn't their thing. That's all I'm saying, not my thing, I like to pile my dekes up.

Please don't take me wrong though. With 100% complete sincerity, that set up is awesome. And you're going to be ultra happy with it. Two :thumb:


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Jungda...I used the duplicolor undercoating for the undercarriage of the trailer....just powerwashed it and sprayed right over the clean paint. It's really rubbery & tarry...seems like it will last for a long time. I'd sure spray atleast the undercarriage before this season...It's a little more of a challenge once it gets rusted!! Good Luck!!

HM


----------



## goosegrinder

Very nice. May want to tie a small piece of string to the pins and then to the shelf bracket to avoid losing them in the dark.

Alex


----------



## Jungda99

Sounds good thanks for more tips.

Well you guys asked how the system worked? To say the least it worked prefect. One day we had to carry all of the decoys into the field so this was the perfect situation for the poles.

The flocking on the BFs looks like it did the day we put it on.

The flocking on the GHGs however I am not very impressed with. The bodys seem to have no damage but the heads already have some flocking coming off.

Do you guys take the heads off when you put the FFDs in the bags or do you just put socks over them?

I am going to rig up a system to hang the FFDs so I have extra floor space.

Later


----------



## USAlx50

I would advise against taking the heads off of the ffd's frequently unless you want your decoys turning to junk. I already have 3 that are trash just from the heads being put on originally. Not sure if my friends that helped me put them on are just morons or what. It shouldn't happen though.


----------



## james.hunter

Looks great how much did the whole outfit run you? I am getting to the point were i need a trialer myself. :beer:


----------



## Jungda99

james.hunter said:


> Looks great how much did the whole outfit run you? I am getting to the point were i need a trialer myself. :beer:


Well the trailer was about $3000, $50 for the shelving materials, $150 for lights, wire, deep cycle battery, battery case, toggel switches, fuses etc...


----------



## james.hunter

man thats not bad i might have to get me one. :beer:


----------



## Jungda99

james.hunter said:


> man thats not bad i might have to get me one. :beer:


The good thing is enclosed trailers have so many other uses. Moving, Hauling the four-wheeler, if I do any construction side work I can haul all of my tools etc.

Anyone know where I can buy a roof vent or two? It would be nice to put those in so it could double as a place to sleep while deer hunting or whatever.


----------



## Elly2211

The only way to do it is just chuck the bastards in


----------



## dblkluk

> Anyone know where I can buy a roof vent or two?


Any RV dealer will have them



> The only way to do it is just chuck the bastards in


It might be for you... but most people like to take care of their equipment.


----------



## Jungda99

dblkluk said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a roof vent or two?
> 
> 
> 
> Any RV dealer will have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to do it is just chuck the bastards in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be for you... but most people like to take care of their equipment.
Click to expand...

Have you ever installed a roof vent? I am assuming it can't be that hard.


----------



## chris lillehoff

Jungda99 said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy a roof vent or two?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever installed a roof vent? I am assuming it can't be that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

saw-z-all......btw very nice work on the trailer


----------



## bigbuck144

awsome job can wait to see it next year.


----------



## uglyduckling

Now thats what I call organization, I would say, Great Job!


----------



## Horker23

diver_sniper said:


> Jungda99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reemdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're nuts!
> 
> :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> An explanation would be nice please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have ya ever pulled into a farmers yard and when he sees all your decoys he says, "What the hell is all that stuff for? All ya gotta do is go down behind the barn there, stand in the weeds and you'll shoot the peckers off em all day!" You know, they say that because it just isn't their thing. That's all I'm saying, not my thing, I like to pile my dekes up.
> 
> Please don't take me wrong though. With 100% complete sincerity, that set up is awesome. And you're going to be ultra happy with it. Two :thumb:
Click to expand...

Im with you diver just throw them in and throw them out!


----------



## nickwesterholm

That's a real nice lookin' trailer. I am currently saving up some money for a enclosed trailer. Nice rig


----------



## eye_guysd

I hear ya, just toss them in.. Usually with the help I have its not worth taking the time to explain how to pack them away if I were doing a neat system. Plus I can fit a heck of a lot more in my trailer just piling them in from the floor to ceiling than any other way I've seen a trailer rigged.

I do like how it look with being clean and tidy, but wont stay that way long and seems to be a lot of wasted space.

.02 worth


----------



## Jungda99

Yeah I wasn't overly concerned with space because we are only running 5-6 dozen.

Our set-up and take down time is really quick especially if you have to walk into the field. 2 guys can carry 20-25 decoys at one time.


----------

